# Who's going to the NEC show?



## Zebedee

Not sure if this counts as an Informal Meet, but we often have a thread where people can post which day they are going to the show, and arrange to meet up with others. _(The VanBitz stall has been a favourite venue in the past.)_

Quite a nice idea I think, so here goes.

I'll make it a sticky so it stays on view for longer.

Dave

Edit. Nuke says VanBitz will not be there. Suggest you agree on your own rendezvous if you arrange to meet someone.


----------



## stevian

I'm going saturday :wink:


----------



## boater

going wednesday just for the day.


----------



## SilverF1

Going Thursday with some Scots friends who are thinking of buying a van.


----------



## xgx

Tuesday, just for the day


----------



## Dill

Going Early Saturday Morning staying on Caravan Club Temporary Site. 

Dill


----------



## nukeadmin

i will be there Tuesday but don't think we can use VB stand as I don't think he does the October NEC show


----------



## bognormike

we've done meet-ups before in the Caravan Club "lounge" - I suppose that they have it this year?


----------



## nukeadmin

i intend to try and rig up a tweet feed to MHF so that i can tweet images and info on Tuesday as I attend

I also thought that if any MHF members were attending who were socially aware i.e. maybe using Twitter themselves (there are some of you out there !) we could have a hashtag of say #mhfnecshow and I could stream this in.

I need to look into the technical feasibility of the latter but the former is definitely workable.


----------



## TR5

I'm going on Tuesday, just for the day.


----------



## cabby

I must be in the doldrums, 8O 8O as I dont think it will be worth going, as there will only be the usual mish mash of vehicles, nothing to get the blood rushing to my head and a wild search for the wallet and cheque book :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Nordet

Anyone travelling from the south and needing a break, 
just off junction 4 of the M42 (NEC is junction 6) - there is a 24 hour Tesco with a large car park, fuel etc. Just turn towards Birmingham and it has it's own traffic lights on the right.


----------



## eddievanbitz

nukeadmin said:


> i will be there Tuesday but don't think we can use VB stand as I don't think he does the October NEC show


:lol: Quite correct Nuke, never have never will

dreadful show as far as I am concerned!

Really looking forward to the new show in February at Excel though arrange a rendezous on the Van Bitz stand there and I'll arrange free hot chocolate and biscuits for everyone with a MHF badge 
:wink:

Eddie


----------



## Flamez

Going Thursday and staying over Thursday night on the CC site


----------



## autostratus

Would love to go as we went to almost every show for years.

Unfortunately I can't do the walking now.

If you are going please post any show discount codes for ferries etc. (particularly DFDS). It will be appreciated by me and also by others I'm sure.


----------



## tony645

Wednesday for me, going down today and wilding, do the show tomorrow.


----------



## gobbi

Im going Thursday


----------



## Stormycat

Thursday - day trip from the Isle of Man all being well with Flymaybe :lol:


----------



## joedenise

Going Friday. Staying at a CS about 8 miles from NEC Thursday and Friday night.

Joe & Denise


----------



## Markt500

Tony from Easylifter/ Hydratrail is exhibiting, so maybe someone can ask him the questions to conclude the epic drama of legality and post it on the appropriate thread!


----------



## tony645

Markt500 said:


> Tony from Easylifter/ Hydratrail is exhibiting, so maybe someone can ask him the questions to conclude the epic drama of legality and post it on the appropriate thread!


What was the question?


----------



## Markt500

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85106-days0-orderasc-180.html

It is from the above thread-basically;

_Without trawling through the whole 19 pages I have a serious concern over the legality of this item. There does not appear to be ANY form of suspension. That is a requirement under the Con & use regulations. It has a wheel in contact with the ground, it is therefore a trailer NOT a rack, sorry to put a damper on things

Just look at all the titchy little trailers that people like Towsure sell. They ALL have suspension of some description, this contraption doesnt.

Would the manufacturer care to comment about the lack of any suspension??

On a VERY serious note, Is he prepared to give a written undertaking to any purchaser that it complies in all respects with the Con & Use regulations?? If not I would se very suspicious. _


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

We will be there running the official F iamma stand on behalf of F iamma Spa. Italy, Darren and our other shop staff will be there to answer any queries and take orders.

Lawrence will be on the Pilote stand and Mark will be on the AutoTrail stand, you will see them in blue Johns Cross shirts.

Gill will be welcoming old customers on the Swift Group stands.

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## GEMMY

Nice spelling Peter. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Fairportgoer

We are going tomorrow (Wednesday)................

Just to have a look :roll: 

We only need to buy a set of tyre covers but may end up coming away with a new van 8O 

Oh by the way.....we can't buy too much on the day as we will be in the smart car :lol: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We're going Saturday for the day only.

I've a horrible feeling that MrsHS wants me to look at something expensive.


----------



## sheringham

Thursday ....for the day ...only just to see what I cannot afford!!!!


----------



## tyreman1

Had a good look around today,i`m so glad we bought our van when we did as prices on new vans seem to have rocketed...average price for a van conversion is 45k ...madness


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Just been today.
Wanted to have a good look at the new Bailey. A few niggles, but it looks very good value for money.
Quick look at other vans, but absolutely horrified at the prices displayed. I guess those who can part with 70k plus aren't too worried by the recession.
And amazingly we didn't see a single " End of Season/ Last of 2011 Model " Special Offer. Things must be good for our dealer friends.

Did buy a couple of radio-controlled helicopters though.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Forgot to say that we also bought next year's DFDS tickets ( Dover-Dunkerque ) at £1 less than this year's ! £48 return for 3m high and 8m long off peak.
As far as we can see, the only snag this year is that although there is no charge for amendments, any amendments must be made before the end of June. So if you want to amend a booking later than June, you have to pay an amendment fee.

Bookings can be made online until the close of the show on 16th October. Quote NEC11. 

Do it now ! Unlikely you'll get a better cross channel deal anywhere.


----------



## Martinlay

*FREE NEC TICKET!*

I'm going to the NEC today (Wed). My partner can't make it so I have a spare (complimentary) ticket. It didn't cost me anything so anyone who can make use of it text me on 07733238441. I'll be arriving there between 10 and 11 this morning.

Martin


----------



## suedew

We are also going tomorrow, Thursday, we'll be in the C3 with a motorhomefacts sticker in the back window  
We might buy even more chairs, is it possible to find some that are high enough to sit at the table, andcomfy for relaxing, giving head support.

Sue and John

p.s. was thinking of using MHF flag as a scarf but it's in storage with the van :lol:


----------

